# Chicago Man Allegedly Beaten By Paramedic



## Darth Medicus (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello, everyone.  While I was watching the news yesterday on my day off, I almost choked on my Mountain Dew when I saw this story (which I originally saw on Fox Newschannel, but could only find the story and video clip on ABC).  I truly am at a loss for words on this.  Here's the link and you can decide for yourself.


P.S.:  Hello all...Yes I'm new here....shame this had to be my first post......




http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=local&id=5387445




> Lawsuit claims paramedic beat man
> By Kevin Roy
> 
> June 11, 2007 - A Chicago man says a security video proves he was beaten by a Chicago paramedic. He says, when he complained, he was arrested and tossed in jail. The man is now filing a multi-million dollar lawsuit again the city.
> ...


----------



## Guardian (Jun 13, 2007)

was it wrong, yes.  should he get one red cent, no.


----------



## TKO (Jun 13, 2007)

Is this man telling the truth?  Only he knows or thinks he knows for certain.

Does it matter?  

If they have to beat up a pt it has to be a matter of survival, not for their bread and butter.


----------



## Darth Medicus (Jun 13, 2007)

TKO said:


> Is this man telling the truth?  Only he knows or thinks he knows for certain.
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> If they have to beat up a pt it has to be a matter of survival, not for their bread and butter.



I have to agree.  I cannot believe for one second (that that it could not ever happen) that a member of service would not think that cameras were rolling at an ER bay (what ER bay doesn't have a camera rolling?) when he proceeded to open a can of *** whoop on someone.  Now that being said, I personally believe that there's more to the story than we will ever know, considering that according to the article/story, the Medic has since passed away.  But I think Mr. Cole is not exactly innocent, and as for the 'investigation' by the department, sounds like damage control to stave off a potential lawsuit......looks like it didn't work.  They're still getting sued.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll add that I deal with POSs like mr. cole for a living and it takes a strong person not to lose his temper when dealing with these types.  At least police can let out some of their aggression but we have to bottle it up.  That’s probably why I use this site to vent sometimes.  And of course, the world is not a little black and white camera image.  You can rehearse with you scum lawyers and put on that cheap suit but you're not fooling me for a second mr. cole.


----------



## Darth Medicus (Jun 14, 2007)

Guardian said:


> I'll add that I deal with POSs like mr. cole for a living and it takes a strong person not to lose his temper when dealing with these types.  At least police can let out some of their aggression but we have to bottle it up.  That’s probably why I use this site to vent sometimes.  And of course, the world is not a little black and white camera image.  You can rehearse with you scum lawyers and put on that cheap suit but you're not fooling me for a second mr. cole.



"They're supposed to be out here saving lives...but I feel as though they wanted to take mine..."    Or some crap like that.........

Poor Mr. Cole.  Right.  It's very easy to make video evidence that doesn't show the entire story work in your favor.  Very easy.  Come clean, Mr. Cole.  I think there's a bit more you need to say.

But on a broader scope, I think that Guardian hit on an important note there.  People in EMS are expected to take the hits, the spitting, the foul treatment from those that they're 'helping', and just keep trudging along.  You tell me what's wrong with that particular picture.


----------



## Summit (Jun 14, 2007)

and Chicago PD is so completely stoked that this time it finally wasn't one of their officers delivering yet another beating


----------



## TKO (Jun 14, 2007)

We may sympathize, but we absolutely can not condone.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 14, 2007)

Like everyone before me has said, the tape only shows what happened outside the ambulance. It was after 2am, Paramedic Ward was probably cranky from being woken up (I know, no excuse), but the video does not show what happened _inside _the ambulance. Cole could have egged him on, or had been beating on him, and Ward probably couldnt take it any more. PLUS, it says Cole 'passed out and bumped his head.' Cole could have passed our from drinking/doing drugs, and when he woke up, was beligerent. 

But the only evidence there is, is the tape, and what Mr. Cole has to say. 

The story does say that Ward WAS fired, so actions WERE taken. It's not like the incident went unpunished.


----------



## TKO (Jun 14, 2007)

I vaguely recall a media story about a Calgary paramedic that lost his temper with a HCV+ pt that was spitting at everyone, verbally assaulting anyone and behaving violently.  

What is important is that this pt was restrained to the stretcher (imagine the Exorcist bedroom scenes).

Somehow this pt got his leg free and kicked someone that got too close.  The media reported that the camera showed the paramedic jump onto the stretcher straddling the pt and began to feed him fists.

He was immediately fired from the service.


Now, my memory of a past media event isn't perfect, but I believe what I have stated is acurate.


We can sympathize with the paramedic and relate, but just out of curiosity, what do *you* think would have been a better way to handle this situation?


----------



## Jay114 (Jun 14, 2007)

A better way to handle it? Why, if what Cole says is true, that he indeed felt better and didn't want treatment, then get him to sign refusal and kick him out of the truck.


----------



## TKO (Jun 14, 2007)

well, I meant the Calgary paramedic, but actually an answer for both would be good learning.

I've heard people say that they would have put an NRB/simple on the pt to keep them from spitting.  I think that's acceptable if monitored.  Restraining is a difficult issue.  Some of my instructors favored the use of a clamshell over top the pt to keep them restricted.


----------



## Darth Medicus (Jun 14, 2007)

It's happened a few times where I've transported a patient and just as my unit was backing up to the doors of the ER the patient suddenly says "I feel better.  Bye."  Now while that indeed infuriated me, I kept a cool enough head to either get a signature or just fully document the episode (documentation is a wonderful thing because it CAN work for you just as it can work against you).

I'll simply say this on the Chicago issue...there's gotta be more to the story.  But one party has passed on, so we will not get anything else from him (unless there's a death manifesto somewhere).


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've had a couple pt I've wanted to kick out of my ambulance....but i don't.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 14, 2007)

But you knew where the line was. The paramedic the story is about seems like he didn't know, or didn't care. There are lines that just cannot be crossed, and hitting a PT is one of them. Now, I'm not the most patient of people, but I know to NEVER hit a PT. I'd rather call the cops and let them deal with the guy.


----------



## Darth Medicus (Jun 15, 2007)

lipglossed said:


> But you knew where the line was. The paramedic the story is about seems like he didn't know, or didn't care. There are lines that just cannot be crossed, and hitting a PT is one of them. Now, I'm not the most patient of people, but I know to NEVER hit a PT. I'd rather call the cops and let them deal with the guy.



There's something to be said about someone who carries a gun and other assorted 'deterrents' that can issue a beating and get away with it (usually).  "Central, 10-13!!!!!!"


----------



## Stevo (Jun 15, 2007)

we went through this denial withe the deputy that _shot the unarmed Iraqi vet on the ground_ last year didn't we?

every outlandish excuse was offered up in the leo's favor

iirc, said leo is now a convict...

so let's cut to the chase, and own up to the fact that there are sorts among us that should NOT be in ems, law enforcement, or the fire service

in fact, those unsavory loose cannons among us are generally granted a pass on their behavior via the rest of us _looking the other way_ , until they have no choice (via security camera etc) being submitted to public scrutiny


~S~


----------

